# Funko Pop Enthusiasts (Beanie Babies 2.0)



## fucctard (Jan 15, 2018)

This thread has been a long time coming. For those of you lucky enough to have never seen these things before, Funko Pops are a brand of pop-culture figurines produced by Funko. There is not a better example of pandering to the lowest common denominator then these figures. They typically retail for $10-$15 a piece. Here are some good examples of how ugly these things are.


Spoiler: Let them stare into your soul....








 

 

 




Now you might be thinking, no one actually buys this beady eyed souless garbage right? Wrong. Funko Pops has a massive consumer base which consists of shameless 20-30 with disposable income and die hard fanboys that have to have their favourite shows merch no matter no ugly it is. Observe.


Spoiler: There parents would be so proud.





 

 

 




But that's not even going into the real exceptionalism. There are people who will hoard 100's of these things and never take them out of the packaging. They stack one box on top of the other, slip them into a "pop protector" to make sure it keeps it's market value (AKA: nothing) and call it a collection. Some people take it so far there plastic collection takes over there room/house and they are forced to sell their prize collection for fuck all.


Spoiler: "It's not hoarding mom it's just my Pop collection"





 

 

 

 

 




Then there are monthly subscription boxes, one being"Pop in a Box", a service which sends you 12 Funko Pops that you never wanted in the first place for the low, low price of $95! They sometimes even send duplicates in the same shipment, just to add an extra layer of fuck you to the consumer. Here are some examples.


Spoiler















That about covers it. The Funko Pop community as a whole is pretty exceptional, with people in there late 30's filming themselves "hunting" for these things at there local Hot Topic / Target but there are too many examples for just one post. Here is a video of your typical Pop enthusiast to end off.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 15, 2018)

https://www.finder.com.au/investing-pop-vinyl-442
That beanie babies comparison makes a lot more sense considering the Beanie Babies crash in 90s.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jan 15, 2018)

anyone that owns this junk is a lolcow and should be doxxed.



Spoiler: how do you take this











Spoiler: and fuck it up so badly?


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Jan 15, 2018)

I feel like we have a thread on these- ill go check

nope I was just remembering that chapter from the US NERDS XD thread


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jan 15, 2018)

The person who originally gave Funko the idea should be doxed.

Just saying, someone's got to pay for the Pandora's Box they opened.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Jan 15, 2018)

The Virgin Funko


 
The Chad Nendroid


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jan 15, 2018)

I always find these things at my local Barnes & Noble stores, don’t know what these toys and books have in common.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> I always find these things at my local Barnes & Noble stores, don’t know what these toys and books have in common.



The dumbasses who "read" Harry Potter


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jan 15, 2018)

The especulative toy market might be retarded at core, but I've heard of people who actually profited from it.

That was with higher quality anime figurines from Glorious Nihongo, though. The higher production values (and thus higher initial price tag), limited stock and rabbid nature of the fanbase helps. Also the companies who produce them have been around for a while and really know their shit.

Are there actually "rare" Funko Pops or does the company saturate the market with every model? Are there high profile bids for Funk Pop collections?


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jan 15, 2018)

Sperglord Dante said:


> The especulative toy market might be exceptional at core, but I've heard of people who actually profited from it.
> 
> That was with higher quality anime figurines from Glorious Nihongo, though. The higher production values (and thus higher initial price tag), limited stock and rabbid nature of the fanbase helps. Also the companies who produce them have been around for a while and really know their shit.
> 
> Are there actually "rare" Funko Pops or does the company saturate the market with every model? Are there high profile bids for Funk Pop collections?



Funko is doing the whole 'Beanie Baby' thing of 'rare' figures, only making them for a limited time and then just never making them again, which makes people go apeshit and buy tons of them.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 15, 2018)

I think someone gave me the Lo Pan figure as a gift. And then it got stolen and nothing of value was lost.


----------



## fucctard (Jan 15, 2018)

Sperglord Dante said:


> Are there actually "rare" Funko Pops or does the company saturate the market with every model? Are there high profile bids for Funk Pop collections?


From what I can tell there are a few "rare" Funko Pops (The $13,000 Clockwork Orange Glow in the dark figure being the rarest)but truly rare Funko Pops are pretty much non-existent. Funko likes to throw a bone to the aftermarket by producing hard to find Chase figures to go with their normal counterpart, however the price difference between them is negligible. The market crash is approaching too, to many people are buying up shit tons of these things thinking it will be a great money maker in a few years. This guy has a good video on the topic (If you can put up with the incoherent rambling parts).


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 15, 2018)

I have several friends who own many of these, in one case hundreds. And...I never understood what the appeal was. They're kind of cute? But wtf are you supposed to do with them?

My cousin and his new wife even put these things on their wedding registry.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 15, 2018)

JaneThough said:


> I have several friends who own many of these, in one case hundreds. And...I never understood what the appeal was. They're kind of cute? But wtf are you supposed to do with them?
> 
> My cousin and his new wife even put these things on their wedding registry.


They're plastic shit to clutter up your desk, complicate moving to a new place, and be worthless the second you buy them. They're basically marketing nerd culture manifest. Someone saw the plastic shit that got given away as preorder bonuses with games and said "Fuck that noise! We can SELL this crap to these morons for more nerdbux!"


----------



## HY 140 (Jan 15, 2018)

how long before Chris makes Sonichu funko pops and sells them for $50 a pop


----------



## DefunctChip (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> I always find these things at my local Barnes & Noble stores, don’t know what these toys and books have in common.


Somehow Funko managed to get a contract with every place on the planet that might _possibly_ have something to do with even a specific Pop character. I swear I can't go anywhere without seeing the ugly little bastards anymore. And since Gamestop made that media merchandising deal they've shitted up my local Gamestop too. They have them shoved in every corner available. They're like the toy version of filler episodes except everyone wants them. 



Sperglord Dante said:


> Are there actually "rare" Funko Pops or does the company saturate the market with every model? Are there high profile bids for Funk Pop collections?



There are actually rare Funkos and they can go for absolutely ridiculous prices. I laughed pretty hard at the price comparison to Nendos and Funkos in OP's post because some of the prices I've seen for these things have been through the roof once they've gone out of stores. This one actually has box damage and its still selling for 129 fucking dollars. And its just their Mad Magazine ripoff mascot dressed as Dr Strange, not even a recognizable character. This one here isn't even finished and its 515 dollars. So while its true that some of them are pretty cheap, ranging anywhere between 9 bucks to 20 bucks, there is definitely a community of people who are willing to pay highway robbery prices for this garbage.


----------



## Hen in a tie (Jan 15, 2018)

Only time I went out of my way to buy a Funko was the Shadow and Chao pop because it's honestly the funniest thing to me that this edgy brooding complex character of mass destruction keeps a cute tiny harmless chao.


Spoiler: Shadow and Chao funko










When I was younger I did go out of my way to get the 3 Sonic funko pops that now I look at with utter regret and disgust. For some reason one of the sellers I bought it from stuffed the box with shredded paper and the box was damaged (From Amazon too). If I ever find out that Autist's name I'm going to dox the shit out of him for my mistake of buying this shit.


----------



## Computery Guy (Jan 15, 2018)

It's fucking plastic figurines, calm down lol.


----------



## Acceptable (Jan 15, 2018)

theres only ONE funko pop i want and thats hannibal lector... although i will probably never get it because I'm not willing to actually spend money on it.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> I always find these things at my local Barnes & Noble stores, don’t know what these toys and books have in common.





Spoiler



:autism:


----------



## Lovertits (Jan 15, 2018)

Funkos are like a bad rash that keeps coming back and getting worse. I dont really get the appeal of these badly made, ugly af chunks of plastic. 
Having said that though, there are some ugly ones that are fun to laugh at. for example, Dory here:
https://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-140852000964907/dory-finding-nemo-funko-pop.gif


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 15, 2018)

Lovertits said:


>


I have no mouth, and I must scream.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jan 15, 2018)

They are kinda cute, but holy shit balls, you don't need entire bookcases of these things!  You'd think people would've learned with the whole Beanie Baby thing.  Apparently not.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 15, 2018)

Funk Pops, the best way to tell you have a perpetually offended nerd sperg in your area.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 15, 2018)

So why would someone buy more than one of these. They look pretty much exactly the same. If they looked the same but good that would be one thing but this seems garbage.
And these are popular?


Have they done a coop with youtubers yet btw? I expect to see "pewdiepie funko pop" any day now.

  

...Never mind


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Cantaloupine (Jan 15, 2018)

I've only ever been interested in one of these ugly little things and that's the Lucio one from Overwatch (for lack of better figures) they're a plague in every UK GAME store.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't get the appeal. Nendoroids are so much cuter.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Bugaboo (Jan 15, 2018)

There are a lot of things like this that people are collecting these days, tsum tsums are another worthless collectable people go nuts for

They're ok I guess but they won't be worth much in the future I'm sure


----------



## omori (Jan 15, 2018)

The only available official merch of my favorite series is just funko pops


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 15, 2018)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> The only available official merch of my favorite series is just funko pops


Series in question?


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jan 15, 2018)

I looked up Funko figurines and the first result was for Rick & Morty toys.

That should tell you all you need to know about the fandoms of each property.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Jan 15, 2018)

The moment I realized Funkos weren't cool was the time I saw an  Autistic hambeast buy about 40 at Hot Topic. Haven't collected any myself and I'm so glad I didn't buy any. It's about time we had this thread.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jan 15, 2018)

thenakedhomeless said:


> The moment I realized Funkos weren't cool was the time I saw an  Autistic hambeast buy about 40 at Hot Topic. Haven't collected any myself and I'm so glad I didn't buy any. It's about time we had this thread.


I only own one. Didn't even realize it was a Funko at the time. 

It's baby Groot in a pot in case you're wondering. At least he's smiling.


----------



## omori (Jan 15, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Series in question?


Bleach ( :autism: ) and Gravity Falls (double :autism: )


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Jan 15, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> I only own one. Didn't even realize it was a Funko at the time.
> 
> It's baby Groot in a pot in case you're wondering. At least he's smiling.



The expressionless Funkos look like they're soulless husks for Aliens to wear as disguises. 
No worries, man I doubt you're exceptional like the example troons in OP. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MysticMisty (Jan 15, 2018)

I will never understand the appeal, they look nothing like the characters they're supposed to be, are butt fucking ugly, _and_ creepy. It's like someone saw an anime doll in the super deformed chibi style and decided to make it as bad as humanly possible. At least I can understand the appeal of the chibi anime dolls since they still look like the character, even if I wouldn't want one myself.



Yeeb-Renzo said:


> I always find these things at my local Barnes & Noble stores, don’t know what these toys and books have in common.


At my Barnes & Noble they're starting to force out all of the other non-book/media items except _maybe_ puzzles. There are so many of them now that they've started putting them in with the movies and TV shows halfway across the store.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Jan 15, 2018)

Man, at least Beanie Babies were unanimously considered cute (and still are).


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jan 15, 2018)

Decided to look up “Funko Pop cringe” and ended up finding a forum group for talking about these toys and their cringe stories here, (not sure if this is relevant or not): https://www.funkofunatic.com/viewtopic.php?t=59470


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> Decided to look up “Funko Pop cringe” and ended up finding a forum group for talking about these toys and their cringe stories here, (not sure if this is relevant or not): https://www.funkofunatic.com/viewtopic.php?t=59470


I wonder what the infamous story saul_damascus was referring to?


----------



## Ravio (Jan 15, 2018)

If you're going to spend your hard earned cash on a toy why not just spend a little bit more for some quality? I never saw the allure of Funkos other than some cheap fandom cash grab. These things are serious garbage. Unlike Play Arts, which are some of the best figures you will ever find.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Jan 15, 2018)

I thought those things were to promote awareness of premature babies, that what they look like. 

Kind of sad as the video game and DVD resale stores that I go to are selling less and less physical media while filling the store with dumb collectables like these things.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> I always find these things at my local Barnes & Noble stores, don’t know what these toys and books have in common.


Barnes and Noble even has Figma figures for some reason.


----------



## Ido (Jan 16, 2018)

The only time I would buy a funko is to piss someone off lol.

"You hate Funko and minions????? Well then,
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/ec/65/54/ec65547af90183ac5cc6784e0d80afe1.jpg
Merry Christmas!"

just get a figma or nendroid, seriously.


----------



## ThePlagueTND (Jan 16, 2018)

A little fun mystery about Funko's Lead Designer, Reis O'Brien

He used to run a website like 6 years ago called Geek Orthodox.  It wasn't too big of a website, it may have been on blogspot.  He would review toys or talk about projects he was working on.  If he appeared in a video he'd wear a luchador mask.  Eventually he closed the site and opened a new one a month or two later calling himself something else.  I don't remember what he called himself however.  The youtube he used to upload videos was called something like firedice followed by some numbers (ex: firedice777).  Nothing to spectacular or scandalous, just a pop culture site.

What's really weird is after Funko took off, it was all gone.  I have never been able to find a shred that it ever existed, it's like he wiped the internet of it's existence.

*Edit:*  Was able to find an interview with him as Geek Orthodox.  At least it proves it existed and it wasn't all just a hallucination.
http://www.strangekidsclub.com/2010/05/10/interview-w-geek-orthodox/


*Edit Again:* Found the YouTube!  https://www.youtube.com/user/firedice27 Although it looks like the videos for the website were removed by him at some point.


----------



## Lunete (Jan 16, 2018)

This activated my fight or flight response.



Spoiler


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 16, 2018)

random sperging in the spoiler


Spoiler: Little rant



WHY DOES HE HAVE EYES, I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT KIND OF SHOW ULTRAMAN IS, BUT I KNOW HIS EYES ARE SUPPOSED TO BE A YELLOW, THAT'S IT






On a side note Funko made its own original line of Funko monsters, I might get one cause they are supposed to look like abominations abandoned by god


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 16, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> random sperging in the spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Little rant
> ...



these would be almost cute if they had actual fucking eyes


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jan 16, 2018)

Tetraphobia said:


> View attachment 357878
> 
> So why would someone buy more than one of these. They look pretty much exactly the same. If they looked the same but good that would be one thing but this seems garbage.
> And these are popular?
> ...


The humanoid ones are the ugliest IMO...though that Ratatouille one instilled a new sense of dread in me.


----------



## TheClorax (Jan 16, 2018)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> Barnes and Noble even has Figma figures for some reason.


At least Figma is actually poseable. If anything, 3rd party imports (Bandai, which makes the Nenderoids, aforementioned Figma, Revoltech for super poseable) are the best way to go for figures. Unless you have no other options.
Then again, I collect figures for Stop-Motion animation. So of course I put poseability over the “cute” factor.


----------



## omori (Jan 16, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> these would be almost cute if they had actual fucking eyes


If Funko put in the extra effort, yeah they would.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jan 16, 2018)

I can't walk two feet without seeing one.It seems like Funko Pops hardly ever sell around here. Can't want to find these all dumped at the dollar store any day now, if not sooner.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jan 16, 2018)

ThePlagueTND said:


> A little fun mystery about Funko's Lead Designer, Reis O'Brien



Lol at first glance I thought he was holding up a funko pop of himself.



Ass eating cunt said:


> On a side note Funko made its own original line of Funko monsters, I might get one cause they are supposed to look like abominations abandoned by god



Actually I would buy the fox-deer one to buff out its paint and give it a new design. I think with a few touch ups and different eyes it would look nice.


----------



## friedshrimp (Jan 16, 2018)

Some of them are cute tbh, but yeah, there's waaaay too many, and the majority of them look really crappy. I think this style of design only really works well with cartoons, animals, or bright superheroes, cause almost all the live action pops look hideous. (The Game of Thrones pops are as bland as you can imagine, like where's the color!?)


----------



## Black Waltz (Jan 16, 2018)

this is probably the worst one


----------



## Lunete (Jan 16, 2018)

I never saw It, so can someone explain to me why Pennywise has a bishounen hairstyle?


----------



## friedshrimp (Jan 16, 2018)

Lunete said:


> I never saw It, so can someone explain to me why Pennywise has a bishounen hairstyle?



It's a small moment in the movie, actually, and I think it's a meme in the fandom? And i'm not sure if it's because of the scene in question or because Funko is so dumb to make this a toy.


----------



## Chefbot (Jan 16, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> View attachment 358506
> this is probably the worst one



Gaming Heads is releasing better Doomguy toys based on the hidden collectibles.






Can't wait to give these little guys a fistbump!


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 16, 2018)

Never got the appeal of Funko Pop figurines, and after watching Paranoia Agent I don't want anything that looks so much like Maromi near me.


----------



## Assorted Nuts (Jan 16, 2018)

The idea of a uniform figure line that puts out merch from just about every franchise that has ever existed isn't a bad one, especially if you're into some obscure shit, but why do they have to be so goddamn ugly? Whenever I see one of these things I'm afraid it will kill me in sleep. 

At least they got me some amusement from this video.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jan 16, 2018)

I wanted a cheap Sailor Moon doll but the closest thing was Funkos. Did not buy. Those beady Jew eyes are repellent.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jan 16, 2018)

Shouldn't this thread be moved to community?

But besides me being a faggot have this Funko from our Good Honest Best Friend Todd Howward™


----------



## fucctard (Jan 16, 2018)

Pop-Tart said:


> Shouldn't this thread be moved to community?


It was in Community originally but it got moved.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 16, 2018)

Daddyofive collected these things

proof only psycho manchildren like funko pops


----------



## The Great Citracett (Jan 16, 2018)

Lunete said:


> I never saw It, so can someone explain to me why Pennywise has a bishounen hairstyle?



Looks to be a "Walmart exclusive" Pennywise with wig thing. One of the dumb little variations you can only get there. I saw "Gamestop exclusives" at Gamestop right next to the normal ones the other day. I forget which character, but the only major difference was the Gamestop ones had red eyes instead of black. I guarantee some sperg will need to grab both.

Also they had this:


 So creepy. The eyes and the facial expression. Plus the half-assed attempt at a nose.

Oh boy there's ones for the whole cast...



Those are no better.

And I have no idea why Bojack funkos were at Gamestop anyway.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jan 16, 2018)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> Looks to be a "Walmart exclusive" Pennywise with wig thing. One of the dumb little variations you can only get there. I saw "Gamestop exclusives" at Gamestop right next to the normal ones the other day. I forget which character, but the only major difference was the Gamestop ones had red eyes instead of black. I guarantee some sperg will need to grab both.
> 
> Also they had this:
> View attachment 358709 So creepy. The eyes and the facial expression. Plus the half-assed attempt at a nose.
> ...


What the hell I thought the Todd one was Ethan from h3h3

EDIT: disregard if this got posted multiple times my internet sucks cocks


----------



## Ido (Jan 16, 2018)

Can we take a second to appreciate that the smaller/curvier bodies on the female pops make them look worse because the head looks evern bigger in comparison to the male ones?



Spoiler
























Miku especially, they don't have a base model for women shapes it seems, which you can argue being both a good and bad thing (more variation, but is never consistent) Are they supposed to be chubby chibi or not?

Also I HATE this one.


Spoiler











and these ones are quite possibly the most soulless ones I've seen to date.


Spoiler: BURN


----------



## friedshrimp (Jan 16, 2018)

I know of someone who unironically bought the Hillary pop.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jan 16, 2018)

I think Funkos are ok I guess


----------



## Lovertits (Jan 16, 2018)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> Looks to be a "Walmart exclusive" Pennywise with wig thing. One of the dumb little variations you can only get there. I saw "Gamestop exclusives" at Gamestop right next to the normal ones the other day. I forget which character, but the only major difference was the Gamestop ones had red eyes instead of black. I guarantee some sperg will need to grab both.
> 
> Also they had this:
> View attachment 358709 So creepy. The eyes and the facial expression. Plus the half-assed attempt at a nose.
> ...



Whoa, they all look like shit even compared to what their already putting out. what tf did they do to Princess Carolyn?


----------



## omori (Jan 17, 2018)

Pop-Tart said:


> Shouldn't this thread be moved to community?
> 
> But besides me being a faggot have this Funko from our Good Honest Best Friend Todd Howward™
> View attachment 358654


... are you saying that's _not_ Bendydick Crumplesnatch? Even more little lies from Todd.


----------



## Chefbot (Jan 17, 2018)

Pop-Tart said:


> Shouldn't this thread be moved to community?
> 
> But besides me being a faggot have this Funko from our Good Honest Best Friend Todd Howward™
> View attachment 358654



"Buy my Funkopop!"


----------



## Lady of the House (Jan 17, 2018)

ironically, their first cuphead release was cute and looked like the official character. 

then they couldn't resist giving the others dead eyes.
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...68_CupHead_KingDice_POP_GLAM.png?v=1512426240


----------



## millais (Jan 18, 2018)

I hope this is not real, but it probably is: some man's contract with his wife to limit his monthly purchases of these things


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 18, 2018)

Amanda needs to start an emergency divorce fund.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 18, 2018)

millais said:


> I hope this is not real, but it probably is: some man's contract with his wife to limit his monthly purchases of these things


I don't know how to rate this


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 18, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> I don't get the appeal. Nendoroids are so much cuter.


They do cost more, but unlike Pops you're getting your money's worth with quality detail, poseability, face plates, and additional accessories.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Jan 18, 2018)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> And I have no idea why Bojack funkos were at Gamestop anyway.



Give it a year before Gamestop becomes Funkostop, or maybe they will bring back Funco Land but as FunkoLand.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jan 18, 2018)

Holden Caulfield said:


> View attachment 359403
> ironically, their first cuphead release was cute and looked like the official character.
> 
> then they couldn't resist giving the others dead eyes.
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...68_CupHead_KingDice_POP_GLAM.png?v=1512426240




 
Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## fucctard (Jan 18, 2018)

millais said:


> I hope this is not real, but it probably is: some man's contract with his wife to limit his monthly purchases of these things


https://www.reddit.com/r/funkopop/comments/4v4cgv/i_had_to_create_a_poptract_between_my_wife_and_i/ This is the original post and from I can tell it's legit. 



Spoiler: It doesn't seem to have changed much though.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 18, 2018)

fucctard said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/funkopop/comments/4v4cgv/i_had_to_create_a_poptract_between_my_wife_and_i/ This is the original post and from I can tell it's legit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody tell me how to get the horrifying rating so I can rate this properly


----------



## Ido (Jan 19, 2018)

fucctard said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/funkopop/comments/4v4cgv/i_had_to_create_a_poptract_between_my_wife_and_i/ This is the original post and from I can tell it's legit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the wife has it all insured so when it mysteriously all burns down  she can at least get something back on them... or since they aren't worth shit she can burn with no regrets and use the insurance to divorce her husband.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 19, 2018)

Several months ago, maybe even a year or more ago, I was at one of my usual thrift store haunts looking for dumb stuff to waste spare change on. Sitting out on the shelves with the toys near all the stuffed animals had to have been at least three dozen Beanie Babies all of which were in those little acrylic "protector" cases that hobby stores used to sell for the same price as the stuffed animals themselves. They also each had those little clear "tag protector" things on the TY tags. What I'm trying to get at here is that this was someone's collection that they quite obviously spent a pretty penny on way back in like 1995 or whatever, and now 20 years later every single one of these "rare and valuable" toys had a 79 cent thrift store sticker stuck on them.

I look forward to seeing Funko Pops suffering the same fate, assuming I'm still alive 20 years from now.


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Jan 19, 2018)

I do have a couple of these, but they're certainly not something worth having a bookcase (or rooms) full of. Most of them look weird (although I thought the Mr Peabody one was cute?). When I first saw the new Ducktales character designs the nephews reminded me of them. The head shape, particularly. 

Beanie Babies may've been beanbag toys, but they still had cutesy names, poems, etc that gave them a special charm. Funkos are more for if you want something for your cubicle. Do kids even ask for Funkos?


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 19, 2018)

fucctard said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/funkopop/comments/4v4cgv/i_had_to_create_a_poptract_between_my_wife_and_i/ This is the original post and from I can tell it's legit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which begs the question: would you bang the guy's thirsty, deprived wife and risk being buried under plastic pop culture debris?


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Jan 19, 2018)

I keep seeing these at gamestop


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jan 19, 2018)

DICKPICSRUS said:


> I keep seeing these at gamestop


An autism singularity.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jan 19, 2018)

I think the ones that don't change the eyes look nice.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 19, 2018)

presented without comment


----------



## Another Fellow (Jan 19, 2018)

millais said:


> I hope this is not real, but it probably is: some man's contract with his wife to limit his monthly purchases of these things


How wide do you think this guy's mouth opens when he smiles for a photo?


----------



## Lovertits (Jan 20, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> Several months ago, maybe even a year or more ago, I was at one of my usual thrift store haunts looking for dumb stuff to waste spare change on. Sitting out on the shelves with the toys near all the stuffed animals had to have been at least three dozen Beanie Babies all of which were in those little acrylic "protector" cases that hobby stores used to sell for the same price as the stuffed animals themselves. They also each had those little clear "tag protector" things on the TY tags. What I'm trying to get at here is that this was someone's collection that they quite obviously spent a pretty penny on way back in like 1995 or whatever, and now 20 years later every single one of these "rare and valuable" toys had a 79 cent thrift store sticker stuck on them.
> 
> I look forward to seeing Funko Pops suffering the same fate, assuming I'm still alive 20 years from now.


They're already facing that fate, with many of them ending up in the bargain bins, and lots of people reporting seeing them in second hand 'games' shops for pittance


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 20, 2018)

The kind of people who buy Funko Pops are the same people who are still hung up on the Star Wars DVD edits in 2018 and think Wil(l) Wheaton is an underrated character.


----------



## The Valeyard (Jan 20, 2018)

Lovertits said:


> They're already facing that fate, with many of them ending up in the bargain bins, and lots of people reporting seeing them in second hand 'games' shops for pittance


Can confirm. I've seen Funko Pops at the local op shop, brand-new in box at a third of the RRP.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 20, 2018)

Why are you all mad.


----------



## Ravio (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Bugaboo (Jan 20, 2018)

If we're just gonna talk about fad collectibles that will be worth jack shit in the future it seems most of the ones people remember are toys from the 80's and 90's eg. Pogs, pokemon cards (some are actually worth money but the majority are not, people who play the game now want the newer cards)
I think it's fascinating that the mid to late 2000's were almost devoid of these weird fad collectibles (at least ones I remember) but it's equally fascinating that they're making a comeback with toys like these funko pops, tsum tsums, shopkins and whatever else the fuck.
If you guys want an example of a collectible that actually gained value take a look at mid 2000's littlest pet shop toys and consider that this small plastic cat


 
Routinely sells for 80 fucking dollars on ebay
And people buy them


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 20, 2018)

Bugaboo said:


> we're just gonna talk about fad collectibles that will be worth jack


Realistically speaking, Funkos will probably develop some market value. They've got limited stocks and a huge collection of pop culture bullshit. They're like Pez figurines. The fact they lasted more than 5 months is proof that they have some staying power.


----------



## Bugaboo (Jan 20, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Realistically speaking, Funkos will probably develop some market value. They've got limited stocks and a huge collection of pop culture bullshit. They're like Pez figurines. The fact they lasted more than 5 months is proof that they have some staying power.


I think they'll be worth something, but not nearly as much as some people think they will be worth and not enough to warrent spending thousands (or hundreds) or dollars on them.
But I don't know much about economics or how to tell what will be worth money in the future which is why I've gotten out of collecting things, that and I realized that buying plastic crap will not make me habe a more fufilled life.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 20, 2018)

Bugaboo said:


> I think they'll be worth something, but not nearly as much as some people think they will be worth and not enough to warrent spending thousands (or hundreds) or dollars on them.
> But I don't know much about economics or how to tell what will be worth money in the future which is why I've gotten out of collecting things, that and I realized that buying plastic crap will not make me habe a more fufilled life.


I doubt they'd reach a Pez level of consistency but the pop culture gimmick allows them to easily stay relevant. I think they're gonna' have a big boom and then disintegrate in value like Beanie Babies.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jan 20, 2018)

Aren't Beanie Babies worth single pennies on sites like Amazon nowadays? I mean, whose to say that won't happen to funkos when the fad dies?
*rates self optimistic*


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 20, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Aren't Beanie Babies worth single pennies on sites like Amazon nowadays? I mean, whose to say that won't happen to funkos when the fad dies?
> *rates self optimistic*


They do. And Funkos probably will (I think to a lesser extent) but they'll probably shoot up in value before that.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Jan 21, 2018)

I'll admit now I have the Lagoona Blue Funko Pop.  We know why.

I don't get why people spend ridiculous amounts of money on them, they're basically just the sort of thing 9 to 5 office workers buy as novelty desk ornaments.  The QC on them is terrible.


----------



## Tetra (Jan 21, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Aren't Beanie Babies worth single pennies on sites like Amazon nowadays? I mean, whose to say that won't happen to funkos when the fad dies?
> *rates self optimistic*





Y2K Baby said:


> They do. And Funkos probably will (I think to a lesser extent) but they'll probably shoot up in value before that.




Beanie babies are the new bitcoin, just you wait. ignorethatitcrashed


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 21, 2018)

Tetraphobia said:


> Beanie babies are the new bitcoin, just you wait. ignorethatitcrashed


Collectables are basically the granddady of cryptocurrency .


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Jan 21, 2018)

a lot of these would be so much better if the eyes weren't black and had pupils
there's nothing cute about black eyes

like I get the appeal of cheap bobbleheads of licensed characters but they even fucked that up. They think brand recognition is sameface



Ravio said:


> If you're going to spend your hard earned cash on a toy why not just spend a little bit more for some quality? I never saw the allure of Funkos other than some cheap fandom cash grab. These things are serious garbage. Unlike Play Arts, which are some of the best figures you will ever find.
> View attachment 358001



because it's all about retarded nerds thinking they're gonna hop in line at the toy store, buy a limited edition funko and sell it on ebay for 100 bucks

they dont actually care about the toys


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jan 21, 2018)

My Barnes & Noble got rid of two aisles of DVDs to make room for two aisles of Pops in alphabetical order.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 21, 2018)

sparklemilhouse said:


> My Barnes & Noble got rid of two aisles of DVDs to make room for two aisles of Pops in alphabetical order.


My Barnes & Noble got rid of books for Pop figures.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 21, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> My Barnes & Noble got rid of books for Pop figures.


I see more and more pops than gundam's at my barnes and nobles, which are objectively better


----------



## MysticMisty (Jan 22, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> I look forward to seeing Funko Pops suffering the same fate, assuming I'm still alive 20 years from now.


I think it'll be less than that. The market is oversaturated and they've been around for a few years now. Sure you'll have some hold outs like whoever desperately hung onto their collection of Beanie Babies past 1999, but other than that I predict that in less than five years production will go down significantly or cease altogether and once stores are finally rid of the last one they'll be flooding secondhand shops everywhere for a long time.



Bugaboo said:


> pokemon cards (some are actually worth money but the majority are not, people who play the game now want the newer cards)


Pokemon cards are an odd one because while you had a lot of kids (and probably some adults) who bought them exclusively to collect out of belief that almost all of them would be worth something, many kids (including myself) actually formed decks and played against other kids.



Bugaboo said:


> I think it's fascinating that the mid to late 2000's were almost devoid of these weird fad collectibles (at least ones I remember)


A few months ago I went to a secondhand store that's primarily books but also has used games, video games, DVDs, CDs, VHS, vinyl, toys, and I think musical instruments. While I didn't see Funko Pops in significant numbers (if at all) I did see collectible figures very similar to them (and less hideous as well). I think they were called Mugs or Muggs, and I had forgotten they existed until I saw them again. They never attained anywhere near the numbers Funko Pops has, but they were a thing 8-10 years ago.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jan 22, 2018)

:autism::autism::autism::autism::autism::autism::autism::autism:


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 22, 2018)

"it's just a dog but they could have fixed it"

It's a fucking toy you sped.


----------



## ;nell (Jan 22, 2018)

If they were actual bobbleheads I'd understand (to an extent) because there's some semblance of a gimmick. Instead they're just soulless, useless plastic creatures that are 5% body

...but at the same time maybe I'm just bitter because I didn't come up with the idea to funnel millions of dollars from NEETs first


----------



## Pina Colada (May 2, 2018)

Fuck you jewish cunt said:


> The Virgin Funko
> View attachment 357747
> The Chad Nendroid
> View attachment 357749


Not mine, but here you go:


----------



## omori (May 3, 2018)

Turns out Funko DOES make decent stuff. Of course they don't push it as much as Pops.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 3, 2018)

I don't see how that... Bong? is decent


----------



## omori (May 3, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> I don't see how that... Bong? is decent


They're supposed to be inspired by Japanese vinyl kaiju figures. Idk I just think the stylization works better on these than pops.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 3, 2018)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> They're supposed to be inspired by Japanese vinyl kaiju figures. Idk I just think the stylization works better on these than pops.



I was just giving you shit, dude. Im glad you like your Stitch. He's my favorite Disney character, for whatever thats worth to ya


----------



## omori (May 3, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> I was just giving you shit, dude. Im glad you like your Stitch. He's my favorite Disney character, for whatever thats worth to ya


To be fair he does look kind of like a bong! I'm a tad guilty I like something from Funko to begin with, even if it's an obscure line from them.


----------



## friedshrimp (May 4, 2018)

TBH Stitch just never looks bad on merch, he's got that much of a good design.

OTOH, I wonder if there's a Jar Jar funko...


----------



## The Great Citracett (May 4, 2018)

friedshrimp said:


> TBH Stitch just never looks bad on merch, he's got that much of a good design.
> 
> OTOH, I wonder if there's a Jar Jar funko...



Oh, you know there'd have to be...



 
And he can be yours for just $59.95

Or buy the whole set for just $400!


----------



## friedshrimp (May 4, 2018)

Please, I'm not that desperate.

These two on the other hand...


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 4, 2018)

I can only assume that all that shit is living in a box somewhere now.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 4, 2018)

friedshrimp said:


> Please, I'm not that desperate.
> 
> These two on the other hand...
> 
> View attachment 441631



I only wish them the messiest divorce.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 4, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> I don't see how that... Bong? is decent


Its the world's most painful dildo.


----------



## millais (May 8, 2018)

is this what peak autism looks like?


----------



## Splendid (May 8, 2018)

It looks like he's got a dildo shoved up his ass.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (May 8, 2018)

Oh lawdy. My partner collects these. She has for years. My office is full of the dead eyed plastic fuckers.

My face when more of the damn things arrive in the mail.


----------



## DarkSydePundit (May 9, 2018)

uncleShitHeel said:


> Oh lawdy. My partner collects these. She has for years. My office is full of the dead eyed plastic fuckers.
> 
> My face when more of the damn things arrive in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 444901


Cuck.


----------



## AnthroFlea180 (May 12, 2018)

This thread makes me think of a classmate that was into buying funkos and kept sending me pictures of the whatever new funko that showed up at the moment.
If it wasn't for the waifu figures I got at the time, I'm sure that he would have convinced me into buying one too.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (May 13, 2018)

uncleShitHeel said:


> Oh lawdy. My partner collects these. She has for years. My office is full of the dead eyed plastic fuckers.
> 
> My face when more of the damn things arrive in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 444901



You need to buy a better gf


----------



## speedcore (May 13, 2018)

Funko Pops are ugly.
There are like, two exceptions I can think of. The pony ones are pretty cute and I have a soft spot for the original Morty pop.

But I can't understand for the life of me why someone would collect these ugly things. At least Beanie Babies are cute.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (May 13, 2018)

xr95 said:


> You need to buy a better gf



I need to replace all people


----------



## SpaceGodzilla (May 14, 2018)

I dislike these things a lot but there's a few characters I've seen as Pops that I like that don't look too bad. Unfortunately, a good chunk of those were apparently exclusives and fetch a stupid price on the secondary market.


----------



## Diabeetus (May 14, 2018)

friedshrimp said:


> OTOH, I wonder if there's a Jar Jar funko...



Funko Pop collectors are like the Jar Jar Binks of real life.


----------



## Bugaboo (May 23, 2018)

I think they do creatures and monsters pretty well in the funko pop style, they're usually infinitely more interesting than the ones based on humans and humanoid characters or even cute cartoon animals.


----------



## Wakko Warner (May 23, 2018)

millais said:


> is this what peak autism looks like?


I was not surprised when I saw this. Pickle Rick is getting tons of merchandise these days, from Pickle Rick candy to a Pickle Rick game! If they keep making this merch at this rate, Pickle Rick may become as overexposed as the Minions or Frozen!


friedshrimp said:


> These two on the other hand...
> 
> View attachment 441631


Geez, how many Porgs do you need to buy? Isn't just one enough?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jul 29, 2018)

Guys... I think I found something worse than Funko Pops
























Alright, these are all equally horrible, but there's nothing thats Islami-


----------



## friedshrimp (Jul 29, 2018)

Looks like a deranged Muppet.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Jul 29, 2018)

It's like the bastard child of a Funko and a Bratz doll.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jun 28, 2019)

https://twitter.com/teamcoco/status/1144293229270990849?s=21
		


The Conan pops are actually some of the most decent pops...except for that predator one, I don’t know what they were thinking there.


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 28, 2019)

I'll never understand the obsession with these things. Way too expensive for what you get. They're ugly as sin. They look like a consolation prize you'd win from a shady carnival barker's rigged game.


----------



## Ido (Jun 28, 2019)

A few years ago, when pops were just starting to rise in popularity my relative and I picked up some pops for my mom because my mom literally doesnt tell anyone what she wants, buys what she needs, and we have to guess. "Well.. she likes Tinkerbell and we literally have no idea wtf else to get her so fuck it." I assume that's the majority of people who buy pops, they vaguely know what their relatives like and buy the first thing they see in relation to it, which is always going to be pops.

Sent the tinkerbell (and dumbo I think?) with my relative to wrap, relatives pit bull tore it to shit and they reimbursed me. Even the fucking dog didnt like this shit.

I have to wonder wtf their distribution looks like and how many are just rotting away in some storage facility or something.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Jun 28, 2019)

I have an irrational hatred of these things and I don't know why. Just looking at them pisses me off. Most of the time they don't even look like the character they're supposed to be portraying.


----------



## MysticMisty (Sep 10, 2019)

Bumping because I made a trip today to the secondhand books and other media store and Funko Pops were there in significant numbers, almost all of them still in their boxes. I didn't see any priced above $12, many were $8 and $6. None of them were locked behind any kind of special case indicating higher prices. Even though it may not seem like it I say it's a pretty good indicator that they're starting to crash and decrease in popularity.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 10, 2019)

Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> I have an irrational hatred of these things and I don't know why


It's called autism.


----------



## Changeofheart (Sep 10, 2019)

Those ugly things take up half the space of every gamestop I've visited recently instead of the games themselves. Another reason to not go anymore to that shit store.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 10, 2019)

Changeofheart said:


> Those ugly things take up half the space of every gamestop I've visited recently instead of the games themselves. Another reason to not go anymore to that shit store.


Don't insult Gaem Stop.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm starting to see them at Ollies now, next stop the dollar store!


----------



## Recoil (Sep 10, 2019)

Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> I have an irrational hatred of these things and I don't know why. Just looking at them pisses me off. Most of the time they don't even look like the character they're supposed to be portraying.


They're a physical manifestation of the dumbing-down of culture.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 10, 2019)

Recon said:


> They're a physical manifestation of the dumbing-down of culture.


Shut the fuck up, idiot.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Sep 11, 2019)

Recon said:


> They're a physical manifestation of the dumbing-down of culture.


Yeah but are we much better?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 11, 2019)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Yeah but are we much better?


You too.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Sep 11, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> You too.


Baby go the fuck to bed.


----------



## Recoil (Sep 11, 2019)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Yeah but are we much better?


We are _much_ better (than this).


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 11, 2019)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Baby go the fuck to bed.


Fug you.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 11, 2019)

The only thing I like about them is the sheer variety of characters, but it's just a shame the designs are so ugly.

Remember when vinyl dolls first came on the scene in the 2000s and how cool they were? To think there's now a sea of Funko Pops out there at every bookstore and Game Stop, it's taken a lot of the mystique away from the whole idea.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Sep 11, 2019)

To be fair, I never understood the appeal of Beanie Babies in the 90s but every fucking kid from here to Timbuktu had them it seems. 

Now I say bring those back any day, these Funko Pops are just...horrid.


----------



## queue-anon (Sep 11, 2019)

MysticMisty said:


> Bumping because I made a trip today to the secondhand books and other media store and Funko Pops were there in significant numbers, almost all of them still in their boxes. I didn't see any priced above $12, many were $8 and $6. None of them were locked behind any kind of special case indicating higher prices. Even though it may not seem like it I say it's a pretty good indicator that they're starting to crash and decrease in popularity.



They've massively oversaturated the market. If Funko had a lick of sense, they would have limited quantity and variety and timed release with movies and seasons coming out. Create artificial scarcity of characters people actually want. I have no clue what half of the Funko Pops I see even are, and most of the ones I recognize are bullshit characters no one cares about.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Sep 11, 2019)

MysticMisty said:


> Bumping because I made a trip today to the secondhand books and other media store and Funko Pops were there in significant numbers, almost all of them still in their boxes. I didn't see any priced above $12, many were $8 and $6. None of them were locked behind any kind of special case indicating higher prices. Even though it may not seem like it I say it's a pretty good indicator that they're starting to crash and decrease in popularity.


Stuff like this will never appreciate in value, because it’s designed to be collectible. People who buy those limited editions will keep them in their boxes and fifty years from now they’ll be commonplace. Meanwhile, things like early Star Wars merch or Action Comics #1 are worth money because at the time they were made, no one had any idea what pop culture juggernauts these franchises would become. So they threw them away or ripped them or broke them, and now the rare survivors are worth big bucks.


----------



## nekrataal (Sep 11, 2019)

I don’t like funko pops or nendos, it’s all just plastic crap to mi.lk autists of their money.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 11, 2019)

Duke Nukem said:


> To be fair, I never understood the appeal of Beanie Babies in the 90s but every fucking kid from here to Timbuktu had them it seems.
> 
> Now I say bring those back any day, these Funko Pops are just...horrid.



I remember a family friend gave me and my brother a shitload of Beanie Babies right after the fad died and we loved the shit out of them (because TY actually knows how to make good plushes)


----------



## MysticMisty (Sep 11, 2019)

queue-anon said:


> They've massively oversaturated the market. If Funko had a lick of sense, they would have limited quantity and variety and timed release with movies and seasons coming out. Create artificial scarcity of characters people actually want. I have no clue what half of the Funko Pops I see even are, and most of the ones I recognize are bullshit characters no one cares about.


I was looking more at prices than the dead-eyed characters for my inevitable report here, but I did notice the main cast of Rocky and Bullwinkle were there. So some fan of Rocky and Bullwinkle were likely given the set as a gift and were thoroughly unimpressed.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Sep 11, 2019)

queue-anon said:


> They've massively oversaturated the market. If Funko had a lick of sense, they would have limited quantity and variety and timed release with movies and seasons coming out. Create artificial scarcity of characters people actually want. I have no clue what half of the Funko Pops I see even are, and most of the ones I recognize are bullshit characters no one cares about.


Artificial scarcity will never be a replacement for inherent value, and only works as long as Funko Pops as a concept are still considered valuable. 

Compare it to high-price anime figurines or those super-detailed Hot Toys action figures. Those are created in relatively limited quantities not because the manufacturers want to artificially inflate the value, but because there’s not many people in the market for action figures that cost hundreds of dollars. Those will generally still fetch a high price because their value isn’t tied to their _identity as a product_, but to the character they’re representing. As long as there’s people out there interested in the character, the figurines will still have value.

Funkos only have value in the context of Funko Pops.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Sep 11, 2019)

niconiconecro said:


> I don’t like funko pops or nendos, it’s all just plastic crap to mi.lk autists of their money.



There's a thousand ways to do that, just look at Chris.


----------



## nekrataal (Sep 11, 2019)

Duke Nukem said:


> There's a thousand ways to do that, just look at Chris.


People like him are the prime demographic.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 11, 2019)

niconiconecro said:


> People like him are the prime demographic.



That and dumb, neglected rich kids


----------



## Billy_Sama (Sep 11, 2019)

Duke Nukem said:


> To be fair, I never understood the appeal of Beanie Babies in the 90s but every fucking kid from here to Timbuktu had them it seems.
> 
> Now I say bring those back any day, these Funko Pops are just...horrid.



At least Beanie Babies were originally designed to be stuff animals that can be enjoy by children before they were fetishized by an adult collector economy. No kid wants to play with a unposable beady eye preemie thing.


----------



## LazloChalos (Sep 11, 2019)

Have a friend who has a bunch of them, never really found them interesting

Then I saw this was in the market:



Ready to paint. From what Google shows some people do some interesting things with it.

This, for me, would be the only reason to get one of these things.


----------



## queue-anon (Sep 11, 2019)

Gar For Archer said:


> Artificial scarcity will never be a replacement for inherent value, and only works as long as Funko Pops as a concept are still considered valuable.
> 
> Compare it to high-price anime figurines or those super-detailed Hot Toys action figures. Those are created in relatively limited quantities not because the manufacturers want to artificially inflate the value, but because there’s not many people in the market for action figures that cost hundreds of dollars. Those will generally still fetch a high price because their value isn’t tied to their _identity as a product_, but to the character they’re representing. As long as there’s people out there interested in the character, the figurines will still have value.
> 
> Funkos only have value in the context of Funko Pops.



I've seen people go crazy for very specific Funkos, but not Funkos in general, and these weren't people who collect a shitload of them. Presumably limiting supply wouldn't be enough to have specific Funkos going for $300 on eBay, but it might have at least prevented Funko fatigue. I've never hated them. I have one and might have been interested in buying additional ones occasionally, but, at this point, I'm sick of seeing them and hearing about them.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 10, 2020)

Just when you thought they couldn't get any more horrifying...


----------



## omori (Jun 10, 2020)

Pina Colada said:


> Just when you thought they couldn't get any more horrifying...
> View attachment 1366483


These are gonna rot in a landfill somewhere in two years tops.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jun 11, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> These are gonna rot in a landfill somewhere in two years tops.


I haven't been to the secondhand media store in awhile but I bet they've got a ton of used Pops for cheap they can't get rid of. Last September they already had a whole shelf, and almost all of them were under $10. I can imagine how many they have now collecting dust, especially in the back when they run out of room on shelves.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 11, 2020)

My sister and I have a few of these. Her Sailor Pluto figure broke, and some of the figures don't stand up well, but other than that I think they're okay.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jun 11, 2020)

I've gotten a few FNAF ones as Christmas gifts from members of my family when they were starting to become popular (the classic 4 plus one called "Dark" Springtrap, which isn't even an official animatronic from the games)


----------



## Miss Misery (Jun 11, 2020)

I got the original Biggie and Tupac for a birthday present several years ago and they're supposedly worth "a lot" of money but idk who the fuck would actually buy them.


----------



## LeanHaydur (Jun 12, 2020)

Plastic Inevitable said:


> I got the original Biggie and Tupac for a birthday present several years ago



Did those come with some bullet holes? That would've been really cute.


----------



## Spamy the Bot (Jun 12, 2020)

Ah. Funko Pops. Perhaps the ugliest plastic crap one can buy. I have to be impressed, so many iconic and well loved designs got butchered.
Those dead eyes, lack of mouth and the weird body shape.  They are like a cursed killer doll from a some low budget horror movie.


----------



## Sundae (Jun 13, 2020)

It speaks volumes about the hideous design of these things that the best looking ones aren't even human:




Not gonna lie, that would make for a decent paper weight if you're a Doctor Who fan.

The Balrog funko doesn't look so relatively bad, either.




And credit where credit is due, funko Shenron and his jade counterpart don't look half bad:






I do admit I own a few of these things- a flocked Cheshire Cat, a flocked Grinch, and a Fallout 76 Mothman.  I'm a sucker for any good merchandise that is based on either the Cheshire cat/Grinch/Mothman, and as funkos go, those 3 aren't all that hideous.


----------



## tehpope (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## MysticMisty (Jun 13, 2020)

Sundae said:


> And credit where credit is due, funko Shenron and his jade counterpart don't look half bad:


Shenron works because for his design, those eyes are only slightly different than his normal eyes, and the head only a little larger. It's practically a properly done super deformed figure. Now, if they'd made his dragon body smaller and head bigger, with the black eyes, then it'd be a fail. But it goes to show that a little effort with the damn things does make a difference.


----------

